# Travel insurance renewal?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Our annual travel insurance is due for renewal at the end of the month. As we are extremely unlikely to be travelling abroad in the near future I am struggling to think of a good reason to renew at present or have I missed something? Any views?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would have thought that premiums are likely to increase substantially in the future as insurers' risks are higher and they will have incurred large losses that they need to recover. If you have a renewal premium that is similar to the previous one then I would probably take it - but that's a personal opinion only.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good point Peter.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have thinking the same thing. I have also been thinking about letting the fifth wheel insurance lapse. It comes at a time when we have several other large bills. It is almost impossible to steal so that just leaves us with the fire risk to take for a couple of months.

I had considered that travel insurance might go up due to the virus but also wondered that if we all decide not to take out travel insurance for a while whether the supply and demand might cause the market to be more competitive?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just guessing but insurance companies are adept at excluding possible threats and from now on might exclude plague or viral contamination. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It makes me want to spit when I think of them trying to dodge their responsibility  If Chris had his way he would not insure anything due to their attitude when it comes time to pay out.
I suppose we might have to lay the blame, though, at the people who concoct claims or load them to far more than the actual loss.
A farmer we know told us that he was going to claim for his derelict barn and blame the storm. His comment was "they are going to put my premiums up so I why should I lose out".


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just passed over a comment on annual travel insurance renewal on Martin Lewis. I think he suggested that certain insurers were renewing like for like for upcoming annual policy renewals. It may be worth the expense just to know you have continuing cover at least in the year ahead especially as Cvd will be lingering a while yet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand that Viv. I thought any insurance taken out after something like Mar 20th - and I assume that includes renewals - would not cover for any covid-related event.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had an email from MSE - Money Saving Expert, saying that insurance companies for motoring and annual travel are being recommended to do a refund for reduced use.

While I can see that vehicle (one French company is refunding 30€ to policy holders) insurers may have little option due to markedly reduced motoring and very reduced collisions, I have my doubts that travel insurers will react positively.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My travel insurance is with Nationwide, they emailed me a while ago to say that anyone making a holiday booking after 28th would NOT be covered for a claim that is related to, or caused by, Covid 19. 

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok so decision day was today. Although I was being offered 15 months for the price of 12 months, I decided against renewing on the basis that I am unlikely to travel abroad for the foreseeable future. We have a trip to Spain booked for June with TUI but the chances of that happening look extremely unlikely. Although the travel operators seem to be optimistic about resuming trips mid June, I cannot see the French or Spanish allowing tourist travel by then. During our conversation I was informed that any Covid-19 disrupted travel would not be covered anyway on policies taken out after 15th March 2020.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have my doubts that travel from the UK to France for social reasons is u likely before the autumn, I hope that I am wrong, but local rumours are that travel will nay be permitted from Schengen countries, if then, but perhaps not even those unless all of the Schengen statistics are lower than their present values.

Sadly, the UK is considered a big risk country due to the statistics of the disease from there.

It is considered that we would be permitted to go to the UK to assist vulnerable people who cannot get their support in any other way (which seems very hard to justify considering how long road travel would take) and we would then be allowed home with the appropriate "_attestation"_.

But tourism is expected not to be likely to be permitted this summer. I received an email today saying that campsites are not permitted to open until at least the end of May and an announcement will be made about them in mid-May.

Knowing France, July 14th is very likely to be a key date in any future release, if lockdown still exists in any form by then, then it is likely to continue unabated until the end of August.

Not renewing seems sensible to me.

.


----------

